
Ask HN: Should I purchase a .video domain - darepublic
I am working on platform where videos can be created and hosted; Any thoughts on purchasing a .video domain for this purpose?
======
opendomain
Would you like to use the domain Free.TV ?

I am the founder of OpenDomain - we are "Open source for domains".

contact me hacker.news AT domain

~~~
thismyrealone
Firefox Developer Edition 70.0b9 on MacOS is throwing up a security error when
trying to navigate to opendomain.org - you may want to get that looked at.

